# dome light



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I am in the process of upgrading all of my lighting to L.E.Ds. Does anybody know what type of bulb is the dome light? Is it 39mm, 44mm? Anybody?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Only thing I can suggest is to take it out and see. Then let us know. Probably hasn,t been too much reason for most of the people here to look at it yet. I also looked in service manual and I cant see where it specifies bulb requirements for the dome lamp.Looked at wiring schematic too. N/G


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll take it apart today and let everyone know what the bulb number/size is. Good information to have so you don't have to take everything apart. I do know that the smaller ones are 3175.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I'll take it apart today and let everyone know what the bulb number/size is. Good information to have so you don't have to take everything apart. I do know that the smaller replacement bulbs are 3175.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Alright, here it goes: The numbers written one the bulb aren't very helpful, but the sizes are as follows:

(2) HR 12V8W Map Light - 31mm (1-1/4" Long)
(1) HR 9961 Dome Light - 44mm (1-3/4" Long)


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info...........


----------

